# Old 9.5HP Johnson Outboard - WON'T START!!



## SCARNG2011 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just bought an old 9.5hp Johnson Outboard for my Tin project and it ran fine when I purchased it. I took it to Ft Yargo two weeks ago (before all this rain here in Atlanta) and I had filled the 6 gallon tank with 87 grade gasoline and added 2-stroke oil 50:1(16oz of oil was added) as the instructions read on the bottle for 6 Gallons. I got out on the lake and it cranked up first pull but after it idled for about 2 minutes it cut off and now will not start up again. I know NOTHING about motors at all... and i'm guessing since it ran fine before I mixed the gas, that I did something wrong in mixing.

Any ideas? the guy I bought it from said he'd never cleaned the carb (has only 1) and that I should clean it out, but it ran fine and usually cranked on 1st and 2nd pull.

***Also, here is my build: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30891


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 5, 2013)

The fuel mix sounds fine. 
Check the simple things first. Was the tank vented? Good luck.


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jasper, it was not vented. I just checked the fuel tank and there is a little nub in the center of the cap that screwed out... now what do I do? thank you


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321347#p321347 said:


> SCARNG2011 » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Jasper, it was not vented. I just checked the fuel tank and there is a little nub in the center of the cap that screwed out... now what do I do? thank you



Yep, that's likely your problem. Open the vent (screw out) and give her another try.


----------



## Ditchpickle (Jul 8, 2013)

Try switching your gas hose around. Looks like its on backwards. Usually the primer bulb end goes on closest to the motor. The primer bulb has check valves in it that will not allow gas to flow if its on backwards. This would explain why it only ran for two minutes.


----------



## Rich27028 (Jul 9, 2013)

ditchpickle- good eye on the hose -- :mrgreen:


----------



## SCARNG2011 (Jul 14, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321348#p321348 said:


> jasper60103 » 06 Jul 2013, 09:30[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321347#p321347 said:
> ...




LOL I just checked and this was the problem. I opened the vent on the tank, squeezed the primer bulb a couple times and on the second pull... BOOM, she fired right up... gah I can't believe I was so retarded. 

thanks again for you guys helping me figure this out!


----------

